# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry Floors

## Bozwell634

Hi Guys, 
My laundry in my new house I have bought currently has the old 70's style small tiles in a browny colour. I am not a fan of these tiles and considering pulling them out. I was wondering is it advisable to have tiles in a laundry of can you go down another route for flooring - open to suggestions? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Pulling up the tiles will mean re waterproofing the room, not too expensive on a concrete floor, however if there is a timber floor under it or the floor is off the ground the whole floor has to be waterproofed. 
 I know of no product that has the lifespan of tiles in wet areas. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

